

Before there was Aaron Swartz, there was David LaMacchia - theodpHN
http://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2013/01/29/when-judgment-rewarded/2SdShgNQhA6FtgbkYS8aAP/story.html

======
danso
Non pay wall link
[http://epaper.bostonglobe.com/epaper/iphone/homepage.aspx#_a...](http://epaper.bostonglobe.com/epaper/iphone/homepage.aspx#_article0bd7a60c-a977-40d3-8759-15a4a3a2cebe)

Few points of interest:

Steve Heymnann was the prosecutor

Lamacchio offered Swartz advice but never heard back

------
erik757
Interesting article - but it would have been nice if the Globe had more
clearly explained the distinctions between making academic papers available
for free, vs. making commercial software like Microsoft Excel or SimCity
available free - a lot of readers will come away with the wrong idea there.
Aside from the prosecutor and the venue, these cases really aren't very
similar.

